# Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil & Cap



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Trying to save the cycle I'm guessing fauna is going right back into the tank after the change. Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil has cow manure listed on all the bags I've seen. Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix (exact wording on the label) has chicken waste added in the mix and has less tendency to spike parameters when first submerged.

To you're question a 2" layer of Eco should hold it down fine. Another option would be to use it and add some coal slag blasting media as a filler with the Eco to help close gaps in the capping material. Just wrote out the following for another post today.
Flourite, Eco Complete and gravel mixes release to the water more during the first few months. Using sand or a mixture of sand and frag my water parameter always test a lower nutrient content. 

Using a mixture of Black Beauty and Eco 1.5" held the lighter organics great here. Even thinner on the cap will work using sand size grained materials. 1" holds very well in my experience. The mixed size of the Eco Complete I have handled 2" would be my minimum capping thickness.

HTH


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for the advise.

Just wanted to confirm a few things.

Coal Slag Blasting Abrasive - is this what your talking about? Any suggestions how much to use? Looks like I can buy it in 25lbs container for 20 dollars local? I have 180 lbs of eco complete, though doubt I will need all that now with using the sand.

Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix - how deep should I made this about 2 inches? Any idea how many bags I might need? Looks like it sold in 8qt bag local. Any other options that would work for me that does not cost as much? This stuff is 4.50 a bag. I don't mind spending the money if you think for my case it would work the best.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Jim - Look for Black Diamond blasting media. A welding supply or Farm supply should have it. He it's $8 for a 50# bag.

I completey agree with wkendrcer use it with your eco. Should actually look pretty nice to. I'm using straight Black Diamond as a cap and while it looks nice..it's to perfectly nice...I'm more into a natural look.


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Jim - Look for Black Diamond blasting media. A welding supply or Farm supply should have it. He it's $8 for a 50# bag.
> 
> I completey agree with wkendrcer use it with your eco. Should actually look pretty nice to. I'm using straight Black Diamond as a cap and while it looks nice..it's to perfectly nice...I'm more into a natural look.


 
Thanks for the info. 

I found some local at tractor supply. It about 30 min drive, do you think one bag will be enough?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Black Diamond, Black Beauty are trade names for coal slag blasting media.
Sampling 3 different bags for water tests all were inert when I tested. 

Larger grades are available but I have whats pictured below, the coin is a dime.

















None of this stuff is marketed for our purposes so quality control is always a question of comfort zone. I've used Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix with consistent results so I recommend it based on that. Placed in the tank dry pressing down with the palm of my hand to compact it a 2" layer is the limit on the depth I've used. Larger bags should be available but I can't say how much as I do multiple tanks and just open bags as needed.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Jim - I buy mine at Tractor Supply too. Get the large size. I'd think mixing it with your Eco one bag would work as your using it as a supplement. Might be a good I idea to make a few test mixes outside the tank. Like 75% eco 25% BD & 50-50. Post a pick & we can look at it.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

haha coin is in the pics (it was/is a dime) :wink:

Using the grit to fill in the gaps in my capping material I just filled 22oz plastic cups after filling the tank with everything used to set it up, dirt, main frag capping material and 1/2 tank water fill. Then scattered 5-6 cups (55g tank) over the top and did my plant placement. It settles into a mix in short order. All my soil tanks get a little capping material added over time as I think touch up is needed so I hold some in reserve. In a years time I've added maybe 5lbs of grit if that doing it twice. 

HTH


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Get the 20/40 grit Black Diamond. It's the perfect size. Not gravel, and not sand.

Oh, and +1 to everything those two :iamwithstsaid about dirt. :hihi:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Jim - After reading Mike's last post I have enough left in a bag to do what you need. Planning on being in Chicago anything soon? 

Mike - Ya, I know I didn't catch the that until after I posted.


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advise, this is very helpful, let me throw in one more question.

What if I don't want to use the eco-complete anymore, not sure route I want to go yet, but can I just use Black Diamond blasting media as the cap, and replacement for the eco-complete


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

hey Jim are you planning to mineralize the miracle grow?

here is a pic of of mine during the sifting stage. Keep in mind that this is AFTER 3 soak/dry stages.

Look at all the filler that i still got out of it. the bin on the left if the sifted "finished" MG the one on the right is what i sifted out.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

Is there anything appropriate to our use on the market that doesn't need to be sifted? Lazy girl is lazy....


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

You can Float out a lot of stuff too. 

Fill 1/2 a 5 gal pail with dirt, add water, stir until all dirt is moving. Let settle 5 min. pour off the floating matter. Anything that will float in the bucket would float in your tank. You will have to repeat this a few times. Then stick you hands in that mess and remove any rocks and break up any clumps. Let it settle for 30min and slowly pour off the water.

When you get almost all the water out, crumble up some newspaper put it on the dirt to squeeze out more water.

I like to put the mud in the tank the consistently of mashed potatoes. I find that easier to work with than soupy mud. I then lay the cap and plant.


----------



## Sophie and Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

DogFish said:


> You can Float out a lot of stuff too.


This method sounds much more appealing. The kids can even help with the smooshing and stirring. They'll like that.


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

ChadRamsey said:


> hey Jim are you planning to mineralize the miracle grow?
> 
> here is a pic of of mine during the sifting stage. Keep in mind that this is AFTER 3 soak/dry stages.
> 
> Look at all the filler that i still got out of it. the bin on the left if the sifted "finished" MG the one on the right is what i sifted out.


Not sure, this is my first time doing this, but looking at your pictures, I looks like I should. I assume this just means sifted? Guess it will give my wife something to do this weekend. :hihi: I assume the stuff on the picture in the right I just toss in the trash?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

take a look at this

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/152027-how-mineralized-soil-substrate-mts-aaron.html


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I just dumped mine in, leveled it out, and capped it. :hihi:


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link and all the info. That sure sounds like a lot work, I guess the question is does it help a lot with growing plants?

Thanks


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Jim_PA said:


> Thanks for the link and all the info. That sure sounds like a lot work, I guess the question is does it help a lot with growing plants?
> 
> Thanks


Dirt certainly does...mineralizing it...I don't see how it improves anything unless your mixing in some other stuff.


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

DogFish said:


> You can Float out a lot of stuff too.
> 
> Fill 1/2 a 5 gal pail with dirt, add water, stir until all dirt is moving. Let settle 5 min. pour off the floating matter. Anything that will float in the bucket would float in your tank. You will have to repeat this a few times. Then stick you hands in that mess and remove any rocks and break up any clumps. Let it settle for 30min and slowly pour off the water.
> 
> ...


Do I need to do this with the Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix? I picked up 6 bags of it today, I hope that enough for 125. The store has a ton, so I can get more if needed.

Also do I need to put a boarder around the edge of my tank of gravel/mix before I put the Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix in? I seen some info that says to.

Thanks


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

just FYI, 3 bag gave my 125g a 1.5 inch layer and that was mineralized and super sifted


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Opinions and experience's will always vary on every topic including what color the sky is LOL.
I prefer to leave all but the largest 'bark and sticks' in place. 

Dirt pile and the small amount of sticks removed when loading my first 55g.
















Loading another group of tanks I decided to reduce the particle size of the organic content and remove all the larger material. 
I used fiberglass window screening material clamped to saw horses and 'rubbed' the material through it dry.

















Wearing a glove and rubbing it thoroughly around before discarding the 'mulch' I ended up with about equal volumes in both buckets.
*I would not bother with any wet process as it was a complete PITA!!! (imo)*


















With Eco/Flourite original sized frag in the capping mix screening wastes material (imo). 
Using sand as a cap it *may* help but still will be wasting 'time release nutrients'.


----------

